# RS4 upgrade



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

I am considering upgrading my RS4 with MTM 485bhp upgrade. Has anyone had it done and if so can the car take it and do the brakes need upgrading as well?

Sorry this isn't a TT question!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Try posting on http://www.rs246.com


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Considering you have made (I assume) enough money to throw at three expensive cars, I would think you would have the initiative to ask a source far more knowledgeable and forthcoming than this forum.

That is, if you really own these cars.........


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks Karcsi for your useful contribution and you are right we do not currently have the TT because we have sold it for a new V6 being delivered at the end of August. And yes I have found more helpful comments thanks to the people who pointed me to RS246


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Delivered in August? That's a bit early considering most people are being given build weeks starting the middle of September. Perhaps the Audi UK CEO is a close friend....

Sorry if this all sounds a little sceptical, but calling the performance of a RS4 and RS6 "OK" is either pretentious or means you race them for a living.

The performance of any car that can do 0-60 in less the 6 seconds is far from "OK" when you drive them on the road. Well, anywhere this side of an unrestricted stretch of autobahn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't mean to be pretentious. but I have had an RS2 a 260hp Renault 5 turbo 2 and porsche 993 turbo 4 in the past and you are right the cars are quick but you do also get used to the speed and acceleration so that it seems tame very quickly. I don't race cars but I do race powerboats by the way. Regarding the August date that was the date my dealer gave me about a month ago but I haven't chased it though I will now.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I do understand what you're saying.

Although the most powerful car I've driven so far is only a lowly Saab 900 Turbo (210hp), after the first couple of miles the fact that it had 100bhp more than my father's 2.0i Cavalier was lost on me.

Jumping from a family car to a RS6 would give the ever so slight  impression that it's too fast for confort. But I suppose it's far different if you gradually move to more and more powerful cars.

Though, I'm not sure how even an extra 100bhp would make all that much difference in every day use, on top of the 450hp you already have (RS6)?

Sorry about the Spanish Inquisition. I do like to play devil's advocate.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hey Bambi - there are a few RS owners on www.tyresmoke.net also.

If you race power boats I watched some racing at Royal Victoria docks - maybe you was one of them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

When I took delievry of the RS6 it seemed slower than the RS4 (on paper I think they are much the same) because the ride was set up for comfort but with control. So after only 2 weeks of having the car the dealer offered me the upgrade and I took it. Initially you really could notice the difference despite the increase of only 18% more power because I would guess that they changed the power curves as well. I still have more fun in my slower RS4 than in the RS6 but when I heard that someone had had a 485 conversion done on an RS4 I thought that would be the solution but my concern was reliability. When I had my Renault 5 turbo 2 some years ago I got BBR to balance blueprint and up the turbo boost from 14psi to 23psi. The result was out of this world. In 1st gear you had to watch the boost gauge not the road, with your hand on the gearlever and foot covering the clutch because if you didnt when the turbo kicked in if you were not ready to change gear the revs hit the rev limiter at 8000 rpm before you could react to change gear. It was brilliant fun off the lights - however sadly the strain was too much for the engine and I only had 8000 miles of brilliant fun before a valve let go through a piston and caused a lot of damage - result - new engine (detuned!). I have heard that the 485 conversion puts a lot of strain on the gearbox.

Something to try on a track - I was fortunate enough to have a day with Tiff Needell at the Prodrive circuit with my RS4. He showed me how to do scandinavian flicks. the car would only do them with the traction control turned off but it was brilliant fun and the car was so controlable even at speed through the bends - I haven't however been brave enough to try it out on the road!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Shao_khan

Thanks for the website I'll try it.

I race offshore in a V24 powerboat - look them up on www.v24powerboats.com and tell me what you think


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

THey look cool, I am not sure, but I watched some racing a couple of years back of some similar looking boats, I think it was possibly near hunstanton on the norfolk coast - but I cant quite remember if that was the venue. Fantastic racing.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Good stuff, Mr G  320hp V8s must go some.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

bambi

Ok the 485 bhp upgrade

Dont bother go stragiht for the 515

The 485 requires engine out and you may as well change the turbos for some hybrids to get the extra power

try AmD

Good car though

www.rs246.com is the place

where are you based, can you make a meet in windsor on 30th July, probably get a test drive in one then


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

thanks I'm based in Portsmouth, unfortunately though I have a powerboat event on the 30th July that I cant miss - are there any other dates


----------

